# 3rd ED Faerun Southampton



## overfiend_87 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm DMing for my second time really. Most people at the first time were students and so there's little chance of getting them back. I have one guy down who isn't and two others who are students with free time so I need atleast 1 or 2 players to join the group. Just 1 or 2. Since the first one the group will be starting at 2nd level since the remaining character is 2nd level, however I'm willing to allow people to play other powerful characters (Tiefling, Gensai and Aasimar) at 1st level to keep it balanced. I have many of the books and will be using D&D 3.5 rule books and both PHB and PHB2 for character classes. 

Any skill level required. I don't care if you know the rules so much that you'll be tempted to correct me (I need to be corrected really) nor if you are completely new to Roleplaying games (we all start somewhere) so don't hesitate to ask any questions if you are unsure.

Just contact me either here or at my personal email: overfiend_87@msn.com and once I get that player or players we can start on thinking up a date.


----------

